

Lifi: sending binary data through blinking LEDs - dirktheman
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/28/tech/lifi-haas-innovation/index.html

======
stephengillie
At first I confused this with Lifx, the recent dimmable LED bulb whose
kickstarter just got funded.

Could Lifx become a Lifi-wifi bridge?

